# hilfe caster



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juni 2012)

hallo 
habe heute morgen nen halben liter maden laufen lassen.

nun siebe ich sie ,immer wieder kommen kapute maden hervor(sieht aus wie zertroknet,und braun.)

davor waren sie alle fit, mach ich irgend wie was falsch??

hab sie davor gewaschen kurtz,


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Es gibt 2 Madensorten, die eine vercastern nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## MAST_PROD (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Lässt du die bei Raumtemperatur laufen??? 

Kann eigentlich nur an der Temperatur liegen...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

die maden sind aufm balkon, im schatten also keine sonne .

sie sind lang und ausgetrocknet und braun,hatte ich noch nie .


----------



## MAST_PROD (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Das ist mir auch mal passiert wo ich meine in Maismehl hab laufen lassen, meiner Meinung nach waren die zu lange drin..

Ich sieb die Maden erst durch dann werden die kalt abgeduscht damit der Geruch weg ist dann lass ich sie trocken laufen ca. halbe Std. und dann mach ich mir ein seperaten Behälter mit meinem Feederfutter und da lass ich die gar durchlaufen damit die bischen Aroma aufnehmen. 

Klappt ganz gut!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

ich lass sie ohne futter laufen,waschen trockenlaufen hab ich gemacht.

weis auch nicht was ich falsch mach,mal schauen veleicht werden sie ja noch was.

zum notfall mus ich eben meinen anderen liter, was ich heute beckomm ein teil zum caster machen nehmen.


----------



## MAST_PROD (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

OKAY, berichte mal ob die was werden und was du anders gemacht hast...

PETRI


----------



## Tricast (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Madensorten, die eine vercastern nicht zufriedenstellend.



Wenn Du größere Mengen Caster machen willst, dann brauchst Du "Caster-Maden" und möglichst aus einer Charge damit sie sich gleichmäßig verpuppen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

hi tricast

leider beckomme ich hier in der gegend nicht solche maden,die haben die ganznormalen eben.


bis jetzt hab ich aber immer so caster gemacht,ausfälle gibts immer aber so mwie jetzt noch nie.


----------



## Aal_Willi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Hallo!
Vielleicht habe ich das Problem nicht ganz verstanden,
aber jede Made wird doch nach einer gewissen Zeit 
zum Caster.
Wenn Du eine Menge extra Caster benötigst, nimmt man
am besten ein Plastikflasche (mit luftdichtem Deckel) macht die randvoll mit Maden damitwenig Luft übrig bleibt und ver-
schliesst die Flasche,
Nach einiger Zeit sollten alle ordentlich verpuppt sein,
Beim Angeln nimmt man dann ein Sieb, taucht die Caster in
Wasser um die schwimmenden auszusortieren, der Rest bleibt
dann zunächst in einer Wasserschale...

Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Vielleicht habe ich das Problem nicht ganz verstanden,
> aber jede Made wird doch nach einer gewissen Zeit
> zum Caster.



Nein leider nicht,
 die eine Madensorte hält länger als Made wird aber kein Caster sondern sieht dann wie vertrocknet aus.


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Ich mache dass immer so ich lasse die maden aus einem meter fallen dann ist die sägespähne weg und dann du ich dort karamel aroma reine *e*_*in Pervekter geruch *_


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

so mein neuer  liter maden ist da , hab die hälfte jetzt laufen lassen.

siehe da sie fangen an sich zu verpuppen,denke einfach der erste halbe liter war nix(laufen seit gestern).


----------



## Dunraven (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich lass sie ohne futter laufen,waschen trockenlaufen hab ich gemacht.
> 
> weis auch nicht was ich falsch mach,mal schauen veleicht werden sie ja noch was.



Da haben wir den Fehler doch schon.
Klar gibt es Caster Maden und normale, ich habe einmal Caster Maden in Holland gekauft, ich hatte selten Maden die sich so lange gehalten haben ohne zu Castern. :q 
Die normalen aus dem Baumarkt/Laden verpuppen sich aber auch bei mir. 

Aber zu Deinem Fehler, warum sehen die trocken aus? Na weil sie es sind. Du willst dicke, saftige Caster. Wie willst Du die bekommen wenn Du Deine Maden trockenlaufen läßt? Die trocknen dann doch nur aus. Caster macht man indem man die Maden in FEUCHTE Sägespäne legt und die dann alle Nase lang aussortiert und auch schaut das die Späne feucht bleiben. Maismehl nehme ich wenn die komplett trocken werden sollen, also gummiartig. Das totale Gegenteil von dem was Du bei Castern willst.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REKu87qyruY  Da wird es auch mal gezeigt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

nach dem trockenlaufen, hab ich sie leicht befeuchtet.

die neuen sind besser,15caster hab ich.
 bis heute abend werde ich ein paar mehr haben 
von den alten hab ich 4 stück, aber sie sind nimmer so schnell denke bis heute abend sollten sie fertig sein.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

so die caster,laufen,laufen,laufen und werden keinen caster.

morgen ist das hegefischen,das kann ja nur in die hose gehn :-(


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

_*hoffentlich klappt es petri heil für morgen !!!*_


----------



## Dunraven (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> nach dem trockenlaufen, hab ich sie leicht befeuchtet.
> 
> die neuen sind besser,15caster hab ich.
> bis heute abend werde ich ein paar mehr haben
> von den alten hab ich 4 stück, aber sie sind nimmer so schnell denke bis heute abend sollten sie fertig sein.




Also leicht befeuchtet bedeutet schnell wieder trocken. Das muss ständig feucht sein. Und 15 Stück und 4 Stück, da sollten alle Nase lang deutlich mehr bei raus kommen wenn es läuft. Wenn nur so wenig dabei raus kommt, dann wird das nichts.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

befeuchten mach ich alle halbe stunde,normal liegen sie ca 1ne woche vorm fischen im külschrank.

bei der lieferung ging beim händler was schief,so das ich erst gestern  mein liter beckommen habe.


die ausm zoo ,wo seit mittwoch laufen sind nicht so der renner


----------



## MAST_PROD (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Wie lange dauert es den normalerweise bis es CASTER sind????

Hab Sonntag Hegefischen!!!


----------



## Dunraven (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Bei normalen Maden einen warmen Tag außerhalb vom Kühlschrank, dann fängt es an sich zu lohnen. Bei Castermaden sollte es auch schneller gehen, wobei ich auch Leute kenne die immer mal wechseln, ein paar Stunden im Schrank, ein paar draußen. Normal aber an einem nicht zu warmen Ort (Keller z.B.) stehen lassen an dem die Temperatur recht gleichmäßig ist.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Und als eiserne Notreserve immer ein paar künstliche rote Maden in der Box. Wobei der Ausdruck Notreserve den Dingern Unrecht tut. Ich hab mittlerweile immer mehr Situationen erlebt, wo so ein Gummiwuzerl mehr Fisch brachte, als ein echter Caster und stabiler sind die sowieso.

Als Futterzusatz sind die natürlich nichts.


----------



## MAST_PROD (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Ja gut Idee, habe ich allerdings noch nicht getestet die künstlichen Maden. #c


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

so das fischen ging so ergebnis war unter den top 28/70 anglern.

die ersten 10 platze waren von 39000g-20000g

hab die maden fr-sa morgen nochmal laufen lassen,ergebnis  ganze 10 caster.


das nächste mal bestell ich 2 wochen davor,und lass sie 1,5 wochen im kühlschrank.


----------



## Dunraven (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Rote Gummi-Maden nehme ich gerne als Combo mit normalen. Die saugen den Dipp so gut auf und riechen lange. Es gibt auch Gummi-Caster.

@Carphunter 2401: Was nützt es Dir 2 Wochen vorher zu bestellen wenn Du alles machst um Caster zu verhindern???
nach 1,5 Wochen im Kühlschrank hast Du vermutlich nicht mal 10 Caster. Ich erwarte das ich meine Maden auch 2 Wochen im Kühlschrank liegen lassen kann ohne nennenswerte Caster zu haben, und normal lasse ich sie auch schon mal 4 Wochen drin. Dann habe ich aber so 50% "Ausfall" durch Caster, denn in der Zeit waren sie auch mehrfach für einige Stunden draußen und mit zum Angeln, und damit auch warmen Temperaturen ausgesetzt. 4 Wochen so drin, und ich hätte evt. 25% Caster denke ich. 

Also nochmal, Kühlschrank ist dazu da Caster zu verhindern. Du wirst nur im Kühlschrank keine Caster herstellen können. Zum Caster machen müssen die da einfach raus.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Dunraven@  

sie bleiben 1,5 wochen im kühlschrank,und durfen dan 5 tage laufen.

komplet im külschrank bringt nix,weist du wo ich günstig castermaden beckomme ?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=72009


----------



## Tricast (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Kaufe doch gleich fertige Caster, dann hast Du den ganzen Ärger nicht.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

In Süddeutschland kannst du froh sein, wenn Maden offen verkauft werden. Wenn du dann noch sagst, du bist Stipper, dann meinen die meisten, du machst dich nackig!


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Dunraven@
> 
> sie bleiben 1,5 wochen im kühlschrank,und durfen dan 5 tage laufen.
> 
> komplet im külschrank bringt nix,weist du wo ich günstig castermaden beckomme ?




Ach so. Hm Holland würde ich sagen, da kaufe ich z.B. Beim Versand weiß ich so nicht, aber wenn Du Versand möchtest, dann kaufe die doch gleich als fertige Caster. Gerade bei den großen Hegefischen sind meist auch Händler die welche anbieten weil sie selber die fischen. Bei uns z.B. Ingo Frerichs, den fragt man dann und er bringt sie mit. Nur rechtzeitig vorher Anmelden damit er sie auch produzieren kann. Das sollte anderswo auch so laufen.


----------



## Aal_Willi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ...weist du wo ich günstig castermaden beckomme ?


 
Ob günstig musst Du selbst entscheiden, aber bestellen
kannst Du die bei Robert Giermann in Unna. 

Gruss, Aal_Willi

http://www.artes-angelsport.de/shop...&bigwareCsid=38197f02b773cfe85741476954a1e419


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

danke euch 2

 12€ versand ist schon hapig


----------



## Tricast (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: hilfe caster*

Die Versandkosten sind nicht ohne. Doch wenn man mit mehreren zusammen bestellt relativiert sich das; z.B. Stipp-Profi:
5 Liter Caster 34,-€ zzgl. 14,50 Versand = 48,50.

5 x 1 Liter dann sind das für jeden nur noch 9,70 und das ist doch schon ein interessanter Preis für 1 Liter fertige Caster.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------

